# GPU temps in MBM



## RacerX27 (Jul 6, 2005)

MBM latest version setup on a NF4 DFI Ultra D.

ATi tool .24 final.

What do I set to make MB see the GPU temps?

Currently there are 0's in the ATi Tool GPU show in MBM dialogs.

This is horribly easy I'm sure, I just can't seem to get it together.

Thanks!


----------



## DJManiac (Jul 7, 2005)

you have to set the following in MBM:
Temperature: for example MBM Sensor to "Sensor 7" (or any other free sensor) and then set MotherBorad Sensor to "Custom"!

Then go to ATITool Settings "Temperatute Monitoring" And set "Send GPU Temp to Senor 7 (same u set in MBM"

Thats all - u are right... easy


----------



## soundx98 (Jul 10, 2005)

DFI Boards using ATITool and MBM5

http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6798&page=1&pp=15


----------

